# Piece of land in Spain



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I hope there is someone here who can help me to find a piece of agricultural land that's for sale to build a casita on. For the past half year I have been searching on the net and via real estate agents, but no luck.

I am looking for:
- Approx. 2.000 sqm of land
- Price up to 3.000 euro
- The property should have a well, stream, nearby river or a water connection
- Not entirely in the full sun, some trees would be nice
- In the countryside not too close to a public road

Thank you for your time


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peters said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope there is someone here who can help me to find a piece of agricultural land that's for sale to build a casita on. For the past half year I have been searching on the net and via real estate agents, but no luck.
> 
> ...


Shame I couldnt sell you some of my garden, (or my nieghbours cos the stream/river/arroyo goes thru his land better than it does mine), it fits all your criteria, but unfortunately you'd never get the permissions needed to build

Jo xxx


----------



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Jojo

A wooden house = a mobile home so I do not need a building permit 
Your garden sounds nice.


----------



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Instead of a casita, I am looking to build/buy a wooden house of approx 35 m2. Can somebody adjust this? Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peters said:


> Hi Jojo
> 
> A wooden house = a mobile home so I do not need a building permit
> Your garden sounds nice.


Hhhmmm, there are all sorts of stories about wooden houses/caravans etc. I've heard it said that they can stay as long as they can be dismantled within 24 hours, they mustnt be erected on concrete - all just hearsay, but nonetheless....???

As for my garden, its a mess actually. My son has used it as a race track, so its got a big figure of "8" flattened out thru the weeds lol!!! The little river/stream is drying up nicely now too, its a mosquito nursery! It flooded all winter and restricted our access to the house!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

peters said:


> Hi Jojo
> 
> A wooden house = a mobile home so I do not need a building permit
> Your garden sounds nice.


I think that depends upon whether or not you put down a solid foundation


----------



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Mosquitos are not my biggest friends. But if there is anybody who can help me with a piece of land that is not a mosquito nursery I look forward to hearing more.




jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, there are all sorts of stories about wooden houses/caravans etc. I've heard it said that they can stay as long as they can be dismantled within 24 hours, they mustnt be erected on concrete - all just hearsay, but nonetheless....???
> 
> As for my garden, its a mess actually. My son has used it as a race track, so its got a big figure of "8" flattened out thru the weeds lol!!! The little river/stream is drying up nicely now too, its a mosquito nursery! It flooded all winter and restricted our access to the house!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I think that depends upon whether or not you put down a solid foundation


Yes and that depends on the land. Also a good question what is considered a solid foundation. I was thinking about bricks as a foundation if needed + a house that can be dismantled within 6 hours


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peters said:


> Mosquitos are not my biggest friends. But if there is anybody who can help me with a piece of land that is not a mosquito nursery I look forward to hearing more.



Thats the trouble with water tho. In the winter the stream was a raging torrent! Then when it started to calm down and dry up, little pockets of water were left to stagnate and then the mozzies moved in!!! I hate the bloody things!

Jo xxx


----------

